# Strinto



## Linda_steele

Ciao a tutti,
ho recentemente sentito utilizzare il termine "strinto" come participio passato del verbo stringere, ho pensato che fosse un errore e ho comunque pensato di controllare. Ho scoperto son stupore che a quanto pare esiste come forma popolare. Il sito della treccani a proposito di stringere dice: _Part. pass. *strétto* (per i cui varî usi, v. la voce) o, pop. tosc., *strinto*; quest’ultima forma è usata solo nel sign. di premuto, serrato fortemente, sia come participio._
Volevo chiedere: lo utilizzate o magari lo sentite dire? Immagino sia da evitare nello scritto, nel parlato è ammesso? Quali sono le vostre esperienze?


----------



## Landslide89

Mai sentito, mai detto, mai visto scritto. Almeno dalle mie parti.


----------



## marcogaiotto

Ciao! Nemmeno io non conosco questa voce; probabilmente si tratta di una variante diffusa in quelle determinate aree geografiche, utilizzata in contesti informali, soprattutto a livello colloquiale: questa è la mia semplice opinione!!!


----------



## Linda_steele

Ok, grazie per le vostre opinioni. Anche a me suonava strano/sbaglaito infatti. A quanto pare non è sbagliato ma probabilmente è diffuso solo localmente se nessuno lo ha sentito.


----------



## Pugnator

Come dice il Treccani è una variante popolare toscana quindi non l'ho mai sentita.


----------



## frugnaglio

Da queste parti (Toscana) si usa, esclusivamente nel significato di participio passato di _stringere_ e non nel senso di “stretto” con significato aggettivale opposto a “largo”. È ovviamente una forma dialettale.


----------



## dragonseven

A me è capitato di sentirlo una sola volta ma per “sbaglio”, in assonanza con "stringo", i.e. «Se stringo questo tra questi dovrebbe andare. Vedrai che quando l'avrò _strinto_ funzionerà.».
Mi suonò talmente male che lo corressi súbito con "Sarà: l'avrò *stretto *?!", ottenendo in risposta "Sí, «stretto»... Non mi veniva.". Entrambi non conoscevamo la sua reale esistenza. 




marcogaiotto said:


> *Nemmeno* io *non* conosco questa voce;


«Pure io non conosco...» o «Nemmeno io conosco...».


----------



## Linda_steele

Ok, chiarissimo, uso locale toscano. Io l'ho sentito in emilia ma in fondo la distanza non è tanta.
Grazie a tutti!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Io l'ho sentito dire più di una volta e non da persone toscane.


----------



## Linda_steele

Ah, uso diffuso al nord forse?
Paul a te suona corretto? Vedo che il dizionario lo indica e quindi lo sarà, però lo useresti? E se sì, solo in contesti informali?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Forse non lo userei, ma una cosa del tipo "mi ha strinto forte la mano" non mi disturberebbe.


----------



## Linda_steele

Ok, grazie


----------



## giginho

Contesto "l'uso diffuso nel nord". Mai sentito, mai usato e, quando ho letto il titolo prima di aprire il post, ho pensato a "stinto" p.p. del verbo stingere digitato non correttamente.

Per quanto mi riguarda lo capirei solo con l'aiuto del contesto.

Saluti


----------



## Pat (√2)

Dalle mie parti (RE) si dice spesso e volentieri. Credevo che fosse scorretto e correggevo me stessa se mi "scappava detto". D'ora in poi "lascerò correre"


----------



## Blackman

Si sente molto anche qui, mutuato dal dialetto gallurese, dove è l'unica forma.


----------



## Linda_steele

Che strana diffusione: per ora toscana, emilia, lombardia, sardegna. Ma a quanto pare non campania e piemonte.


----------



## Nino83

In Sicilia *non* si usa.


----------



## bearded

Pat (√2) said:


> Dalle mie parti (RE) si dice spesso e volentieri


Io nella mia Bologna (dove ho vissuto tutta la mia infanzia e gioventù) non l'ho mai sentito. A quanto pare, la tua testimonianza non vale per tutta l'Emilia.


----------



## Landslide89

Io vivo in un paesino al confine tra Bergamo e Brescia e non l'ho mai sentito dire


----------



## Nino83

Linda_steele said:


> Che strana diffusione: per ora toscana, emilia, lombardia, sardegna.


Non strana, perché Blackman ha parlato di dialetto *gallurese* che fa parte dei dialetti *corsi* che a loro volta appartengono alla famiglia dei dialetti toscani. Il gallurese non è un dialetto della lingua sarda.
(Si può dare una lettura a questo testo si è curiosi di sapere quanto sia simile al toscano, più dell'emiliano-romagnolo, del lombardo)
testo in gallurese


----------



## olaszinho

Sarà pure comune in alcune regioni, resta il fatto che è *dialettale* e rimane incomprensibile per molti, come il sottoscritto.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Nino83 said:


> Non strana, perché Blackman ha parlato di dialetto *gallurese* che fa parte dei dialetti *corsi* che a loro volta appartengono alla famiglia dei dialetti toscani. Il gallurese non è un dialetto della lingua sarda.
> (Si può dare una lettura a questo testo si è curiosi di sapere quanto sia simile al toscano, più dell'emiliano-romagnolo, del lombardo)
> testo in gallurese




comunque anche in Sardo si dice quasi allo stesso modo "astrintu" dal verbo "astringhere" (Latino "adstringere"), esiste anche la variante "istrintu" che oltre ad essere sinonimo di "astrintu" significa anche "tirchio"

mentre in lingua Corsa è "strintu"


----------

